

Doing it right or doing it over? - petsos
http://bertrandmeyer.com/2013/02/23/doing-it-right-or-doing-it-over/

======
jib
Infrastructure first is a constraint, not a feature. If we could build
buildings where we didn't need to plan out the structure first, we would. But
rebuild is horribly expensive when dealing with brick and mortar or airplane
sized chunks of metal.

The interesting part for any given venture is WHAT pieces do you need to plan
out first. You can't use "some other venture has high costs for rework" as an
argument for your venture having high costs for rework.

The meta-structures apply relatively well across ventures - clean interfaces,
modularity, exchangeability, but structures themselves don't necessarily.

